# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Elk with bow

## kiwijames

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152886384357735
Not a bow hunter myself but this appears to have done the business.

----------


## holly

oldie but a goodie

----------


## veitnamcam

Not a bow hunter myself either.

The first bow shot deer I was witness to was not too dissimilar to that, went a couple of yards then rolled/slid 30 yards downhill.

Unfortunately every other bow shot deer since has involved massive tracking efforts and in some cases mercy shots from a firearm.

Hey I am sure you will find 1000y one shot kills with a 243 on the interweb to if you look hard enough, doesnt make it the normal tho and it pays to keep this in mind when watching this type of vid.

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

I watched a vid on fagbook yesterday. Red deer shot with bow and just stood there bleeding out profusely then dropped face first. Was quite impressive and showed how painless it must have been. Il try find the vid.

----------


## BRADS

> I watched a vid on fagbook yesterday. Red deer shot with bow and just stood there bleeding out profusely then dropped face first. Was quite impressive and showed how painless it must have been. Il try find the vid.


So painful he couldn't move more like.
Bloody bow hunters, why do they all smell funny?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152886384357735

Sorry for the gaybook link  :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152886384357735
> 
> Sorry for the gaybook link


You should be, it's the same as the one that started the thread.

----------


## Gibo

> You should be, it's the same as the one that started the thread.


Busted, didnt even watch it ha ha

----------


## sneeze

> Busted, didnt even watch it ha ha


Thought you might have at least looked at your own link but its an elk not a red so maybe not. :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Thought you might have at least looked at your own link but its an elk not a red so maybe not.


Yes yes guilty as charged your honour!! What a dick bwah hahhahaha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## william152016

A good shoot  :Grin:

----------


## Stickbow

> Not a bow hunter myself either.
> 
> The first bow shot deer I was witness to was not too dissimilar to that, went a couple of yards then rolled/slid 30 yards downhill.
> 
> Unfortunately every other bow shot deer since has involved massive tracking efforts and in some cases mercy shots from a firearm.
> 
> Hey I am sure you will find 1000y one shot kills with a 243 on the interweb to if you look hard enough, doesnt make it the normal tho and it pays to keep this in mind when watching this type of vid.


Unfortunately a misplaced arrow will lead to this unnecessary tracking as well as a misplaced bullet will do. If you shoot a deer with any calibre rifle behind the liver region it will run away wounded. The problem with bow hunting is it lacks the shock value a rifle does so these errors in placement are intensified. Bowhunters have a problem with wanting to hunt with inadequate practice leading to misplaced shots and poor judgment in shot placement (i.e. In order to get both lungs the animal needs to be broadside or slightly quartering away). A double lunged animal regardless of rifle or bow cannot run more than 100 metres, this is similar distances with heart shots as well. Liver shots take more time to bleed out and animals need to be left alone to die in order to not have these issues with tracking.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Unfortunately a misplaced arrow will lead to this unnecessary tracking as well as a misplaced bullet will do. If you shoot a deer with any calibre rifle behind the liver region it will run away wounded. The problem with bow hunting is it lacks the shock value a rifle does so these errors in placement are intensified. Bowhunters have a problem with wanting to hunt with inadequate practice leading to misplaced shots and poor judgment in shot placement (i.e. In order to get both lungs the animal needs to be broadside or slightly quartering away). A double lunged animal regardless of rifle or bow cannot run more than 100 metres, this is similar distances with heart shots as well. Liver shots take more time to bleed out and animals need to be left alone to die in order to not have these issues with tracking.


Exactly this.

----------


## john1972

I like the car in video  :Grin:

----------

